# Have you ever been hit on by someone on SAS?



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

The question that matters.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

There's a lot of these recently. I'm sure they'll all get shut down since it's inevitable that names will come up.


----------



## Snowblind89 (Jul 27, 2010)

well i accidently voted yes.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes. She wanted to have cybersex. Apparently, she did this with several SAS members. Cybersex isn't my thing and neither were her looks.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes I have by quite a few people


----------



## angelsfood (Jul 24, 2014)

Ya and I'm guilty too. Both sucked. Hit on people in real life. Always.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

No 

It wouldn't mean **** to me anyway


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Not that I'm aware of but I can be pretty dense when it comes to detecting flirtation.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Lolololololno. 

But I'm sure most females get hit on sooner or later because that's usually the case with male-dominated forums. Can't count the number of times I've been asked out by 13 year old boys on another forum I'm on.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

No, I'm not that cute or quirkly or intelligent.

@zomgz they're probably afraid that if they hit on you, you're going to hit them with the banhammer!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

nubly said:


> Yes. She wanted to have cybersex. Apparently, she did this with several SAS members. Cybersex isn't my thing and neither were her looks.


Wot? She didn't with me 
I like cybersex (I think?) 
I might have liked her looks
Nobody wuvs me
Can STDs be transmitted through cybersex...:sus


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

masterridley said:


> @*zomgz* they're probably afraid that if they hit on you, you're going to hit them with the banhammer!


Hahaha, I wouldn't do that.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I guess. They said some stuff I wish I could bleach out of my brain and kept trying to get me to cyber w/ them, lol


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

nubly said:


> Yes. She wanted to have cybersex. Apparently, she did this with several SAS members. Cybersex isn't my thing and neither were her looks.


I wonder who complied :roll:


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, literally all the time


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

A guy sent me an extremely inappropriate message. I just told him I don't roll that way but I guess he sent it to someone else because he got banned.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

We've been overran with faux-SAers on here it seems. I mean, come on!! who goes out there and asks for cybersex just like that?? Yeah it may be online but it's still another person on the other end.

Basically, what I'm saying is, @nubly can you give us the name of the girl for uhm research purposes?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Not really.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, and mostly by creeps, sad to say...but that's my life tbh


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

dont think so 

do online come ons even count as being hit on it's so far removed from real life which makes it so easy that it dont count for me


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I think I'd die of shock if that happened.

It's even more likely that I'd be the one doing the hitting, something which is already an impossibility.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

not even remotely


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> I hit on myself. Constantly.


hehe.. thank u for early morning laugh...

EDIT: this is not me hittin on her..


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

No, but I would like to be.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

There are people who HAVEN'T been sent creepy messages on sas? :um


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> There are people who HAVEN'T been sent creepy messages on sas? :um


Aw I feel left out now.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

No, but tbh I do get a bit worried that if I do PM someone they will assume this is my motive.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

yes couple of guys


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't know. I'm pretty bad at noticing things like that.

Scratch that, I guess I have.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

orsomething said:


> dont think so
> 
> do online come ons even count as being hit on it's so far removed from real life which makes it so easy that it dont count for me


Yeah, I kind of feel this way, too. I just mentioned the situation w/ someone I had been talking to for awhile on here since it was the closest thing I could think of that resembled being "hit on."


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

It seems to have happened a couple of times, here and elsewhere online, but I'm really not sure. Whenever I try to call guys out on them hitting on/flirting with me, they insist they were joking and/or I "misunderstood" somehow. (Once in a great while they get REALLY pissed off/abusive about it, berating me for being so stupid as to think they were serious, though that hasn't happened quite so much here on SAS.)

*Weirdly, they're usually really interested in chatting with/getting to know me before then, but afterwards...I never hear from them again.* :/ The last one even insisted that he hadn't been joking or making fun of me, he really wanted to get to know me, but then stopped communicating with me and disappeared anyway! (Even more weirdly, he'd made several posts that made it clear I was not his type, so why he said his flirting hadn't been a joke, I have no clue.)

I hate being so bigheaded as to think any guy would ever hit on me, but...well...it seems suspicious, is all. If they weren't hitting on me, if they just wanted to be friends, then why didn't they keep in touch on a friendly level afterwards?--why make just the _barest_ attempt at friendship (really, halfhearted attempts--they'd often express impatience with the process of getting to know me, like it was a chore), then utterly disappear like that...? :|

This is why I can never really trust my own perception of things, even though all signs point to one thing, people always insist I'm wrong and make me feel stupid. And like I said, who would even _want_ to sincerely hit on me. But I don't know how else to interpret the situations mentioned above. None of it makes sense. 

This is also why I've grown suspicious of communicating with anyone who seems TOO interested in me, especially guys. Too much room for ulterior motives. Sometimes I wish I had the guts to have a full-body picture of myself posted, then perhaps that would weed out most of the guys who are "just joking." :sigh

...

Sorry for all the woe-is-me of that. ops Now anyone who sees my profile can understand why one of the things I put on there was I hate being hit on. Flirting is another language to me, and it's one I don't understand. It makes me feel very dumb. I'm glad I don't experience it that much at all.

ETA:



masterridley said:


> No, I'm not that cute or quirkly or intelligent.


I'm proof that you don't need to be cute or quirky or intelligent to get hit on...all you need is to be female. ops And yeah, I know some guys (not you Masterridley, but some others) will willingly misunderstand that, but trust me, it's not flattering to get hit on _*just because*_ of your gender...especially if you know those guys would lose all interest in you once they saw you or got to know you a bit more. :/


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

TenYears said:


> Wot? She didn't with me
> I like cybersex (I think?)
> I might have liked her looks
> Nobody wuvs me
> Can STDs be transmitted through cybersex...:sus


Yes they can don't you know? They call them CSTDs and they destroy lives and computers.:b


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> *Weirdly, they're usually really interested in chatting with/getting to know me before then, but afterwards...I never hear from them again.*


Ok, I need to say something here.. not everything is flirting here on SAS forums...

I like to talk to ppl... and there are lots of ppl who like to talk too.. and only intention is to talk.. and is just Life, you know.. things happen in other ppls lives we can't even imagine.. so it happens that sometimes certain ppl just disappear.., but that doesn't mean that you said or did anything wrong.... is always other ppl, it's their decision...

like I take Life as it is.. I know some ppl will come and go into my Life... and I have no control over them.. but what I do have control over is enjoy talking to them while they're here...

and again.. you're not boring or anything.. and I saw your pic.. u look good.. and you shouldn't be afraid to hit someone with some warm and kind message every now and then... it might not be interpreted as hittin.. if u say it in polite way and in such way that ppl see, u only want to talk to them..

end of my monologue.. is 6:45am.. and I rly need to go to bed and sleep...


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

zomgz said:


> Not that I'm aware of but I can be pretty dense when it comes to detecting flirtation.


I was about to post this same comment, but I see you've already done the work for me. Thanks. :lol


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I never have, but I have hit on a couple here, to no avail. :|


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes by gay males.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Marko3 said:


> Ok, I need to say something here.. not everything is flirting here on SAS forums...
> 
> I like to talk to ppl... and there are lots of ppl who like to talk too.. and only intention is to talk.. and is just Life, you know.. things happen in other ppls lives we can't even imagine.. so it happens that sometimes certain ppl just disappear.., but that doesn't mean that you said or did anything wrong.... is always other ppl, it's their decision...
> 
> like I take Life as it is.. I know some ppl will come and go into my Life... and I have no control over them.. but what I do have control over is enjoy talking to them while they're here...


Oh, I know. :blush I know the vast majority of people here aren't like the people I was mentioning. I don't get any sort of bad "vibe" from most people. But every so often there's someone who shows just a HUGE amount of interest in me, like *way too much, way too fast* (seriously, it's like they put a strict time limit on befriending me, like a week or something!--it takes me months/years to befriend people! :afr )--even if they make no flirty comments, there's just something "off" about it, and it sets off my little alarms inside. I usually ignore the alarms and every time I do, the same thing happens, and that person quickly loses interest/disappears.

Most people don't set off those alarms, which is a good thing, but for the handful of people who do, I really need to listen to those alarms. ops When someone shows lots of interest in you and you're just so used to being ignored, it's hard to brush off any attention you get, even if there's an alarm warning you of something...

Also, this problem is on my end, but I don't deal well with enjoying the moment talking to people, if I know they're just going to disappear soon. I'm not good with perceived abandonment. If someone's going to disappear, I'd rather not get to know them at all. :sigh


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

No. I don't post enough here to be hit on by any women. It would be kind of awkward as well because that department is completely foreign to me.

If it happens though, it happens and I'll just roll with it.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Puppet Master said:


> Yes they can don't you know? They call them CSTDs and they destroy lives and computers.:b


Yeah I guess that explains the rash on my screen that won't go away. Should have worn a raincoat :yes


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes. But in time, after a bit of talking. No first messages like: ''God damn, you so fine! Wanna see how my momma made me? I want your anaconda. Let's have some dirty cybersex!''.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

You mean hit on like a temporary ban or something? Yeah..?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

i dont think so

i might have hit on people years ago though, really cant remember

now i just send the odd random pm/vm when i see something i like/feels, get a reply, dont respond


----------



## Nicklol (Jun 8, 2014)

nobody really has their pictures on here.. I mean.. im not that superficial.. but how do you even know?


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

I've been "hit on", on SAS, by some guy from MI pretending to be a middle aged single woman....


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

@tehuti88 you're probably the only person on here who is more afraid of rejection than I am. That's not a good thing! (obviously)

I'm the same, if someone were to take an interest in me I would immediately think that I'm being played. This has never happened in the past and I don't see how it could possibly happen now that I'm much worse than I used to be


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

all the time.......
you'd think age was a barrier but not here on SAS.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I might have done it on accident while just making noise at people, but I haven't specifically tried to do so.

I haven't been on the receiving end, either, since I'm not exactly the softest personality around and don't upload photos to forums like this.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

To be honest Im so oblivious. I would even know! 0.o


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

masterridley said:


> @*tehuti88* you're probably the only person on here who is more afraid of rejection than I am. That's not a good thing! (obviously)
> 
> I'm the same, _*if someone were to take an interest in me I would immediately think that I'm being played.* _This has never happened in the past and I don't see how it could possibly happen now that I'm much worse than I used to be


In my case, I am usually getting a bit anxious because I am certain this individual must have made an ideal(almost perfect) image of myself, that the real me can never match(because of the tendency to fill in the blanks with the most positive things possible or with its own expectations/desires that may be realistic or not). So I can only disappoint.

That disappointment is scary. Cause you end up feeling like **** and, obviously, you get rejected or abandoned.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> Also, this problem is on my end, but I don't deal well with enjoying the moment talking to people, if I know they're just going to disappear soon. I'm not good with perceived abandonment. If someone's going to disappear, I'd rather not get to know them at all. :sigh


I know fear of abandonment is tough to get over... I know about it and I read about it a lot...

So one theoretical question... what would you do then if you met a person you would find really awesome, and you would like to talk to but you knew that person only had like 3 months to live because of serious illness...

Would you turn around and go away?

I don't want to regret it for not saying Hi to them at least... or telling them positive or good things about them, they should hear... and I would enjoy talking to them, even if it was only for 5 minutes... Life is so awesome and I enjoy every single second... I was deep down in SA pit... talking and reaching out to people and not wanting anything from them in the first place but talk, that saved me...

Like talking here rite now with you, I enjoy it too...


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Nope. Even if someone on this site was hitting on me, my first instinct would be to assume they were trolling.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes, kind of. I haven't had anyone declaring their love for me or anything, though. The guys who've made e-moves on me tend to be the types who do the same to like every female on SAS.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

I've never been hit on by anyone anywhere ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've never hit on anyone here, and I've never been hit on. 

The furthest I have gotten were compliments on pictures, and I have complimented others on pictures. That is not hitting on people though, that is just being nice and making others feel good.

And I get drunk on this site every week :lol I don't live up to the stereotypical drunk, I should be ashamed of myself.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes. Some girls have left flirty comments on my profile pictures.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, but it wasn't at all aggressive/perverted. It died down quickly.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

probably offline said:


> Yes, kind of. I haven't had anyone declaring their love for me or anything, though. *The guys who've made e-moves on me tend to be the types who do the same to like every female on SAS.*


Exactly. No one has ever approached me, _genuinely_ interested in getting to know me (this goes for real life too). Whenever I get any attention it's always the kind of guy you mentioned or someone horny, looking for cybersex/sex/nudes.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

Yeah right.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> There are people who HAVEN'T been sent creepy messages on sas? :um


Yes. Actually I was having a nice long conversation with someone who messaged me out of nowhere. But I guess she found something better to do since then.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Probably, although I'm mostly oblivious if I'm the target (offline, too).


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

If any girl hits on me here, what are you thinking!?!?!?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> You can't hit me cuz I'm in Arizona :3
> 
> Seriously tho, I've been hit on twice.


Tucson?? I went there last summer.  I hope I would see a T-Rex stomping around if I go to AZ again. Then I will know it's you. <3


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I can't stop the compliments from flowing my way.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

No


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Raeden said:


> I can't stop the compliments from flowing my way.


 You do look good today I must say....


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Raeden said:


> I can't stop the compliments from flowing my way.


*doesn't compliment*


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

brooke_brigham said:


> not even remotely


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I have an impossible time figuring out the difference between flirtation/being hit on and a girl just being nice, not just on SAS but just.. period. I fancy myself as a very perceptive and analytical person that can usually read between the lines, but this has had me stumped my entire life. I just can't crack the code!

Oh well, it doesn't happen often enough to be any kind of concern anyway.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Surely there are many many people who are on SAS not for support but strictly for this type of interaction.

So, Id say you have a higher percentage of getting hit on if you post your pic on these forums. If you are looking for that, go for it. Who knows what can happen? Nothing to lose really.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Nope not Tucson, guess again. I'll give you some clues, I'm a 15 hour drive and 1105 miles from you...ohh and my towns name rhymes with puma :3


Yuma!!!


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

East said:


> I've never been hit on by anyone anywhere ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


You liar, I hit on you all the time :lol


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh hell no :haha Can't blame them though...I wouldn't hit on me either.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Cenarius said:


> You liar, I hit on you all the time :lol


sorry i have a tendency to block out negative memories


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

sad vlad said:


> In my case, I am usually getting a bit anxious because I am certain this individual must have made an ideal(almost perfect) image of myself, that the real me can never match(because of the tendency to fill in the blanks with the most positive things possible or with its own expectations/desires that may be realistic or not). So I can only disappoint.
> 
> That disappointment is scary. Cause you end up feeling like **** and, obviously, you get rejected or abandoned.


*YES!* I can't help but suspect this is what's to blame for most of my failed online interactions, even more than any "romantic" intentions (and it holds even for romantic intentions as well--I might seem like a cool girl, then they find out the truth that I'm not that cool or attractive at all -_- ). I've experienced this SO MANY times I've grown terribly cynical whenever people show interest in me.

I can't count how often people have contacted me out of the blue (not just here on SAS, but anywhere online) and started out with something along the lines of, *"I'm not into the same things you are, but you seem like such an interesting person..."* And I always groan inside, now. :roll

Not only because I just have nothing to say to people who have nothing in common with me (nothing personal, I just can't "click" with such people), but because I'm thinking, WHAT about me do you possibly think is so interesting?? Why do you want to befriend me?? If we have nothing in common? I guess my brain works differently from many people's, because if there aren't things in common, then I fail to see where interest or friendship can come from. I find lots of people interesting but if we have nothing really in common, I have no desire to befriend them. :| (For the record I've gotten a lot of criticism about that, but I can't help it...like I said, that's just the way my stupid brain works.)

But anyway, every time I'd give those people a chance--because most of them seem sincere and probably are--it'd fail miserably. I wouldn't be a sociable chatterbox because I had nothing in common with them, thus nothing to chatter about. I hate to bore people. We'd start to grow distant, they might make a few comments expressing displeasure/disappointment in how I'm not opening up to them, then _poof_, they're gone.

And even though I always end up bitter and angry and hurt yet again, on some level I'm also relieved not to have to deal with them anymore, because there was no common ground. It was nothing but a tedious chore feeling like I had to meet their expectations, and knowing I couldn't.

I have this suspicion that people get the weird idea that I'm a LOT more interesting than I really am, and when they find out it's not true, they get angry and then disappear. I don't know why it is. :| Perhaps it's because my posting style is so outspoken? I'm not nearly the same when communicating one on one. Perhaps people, reading my posts or online journal entries or whatever, get this impression of a confident person who'll chat them up like crazy (and I _have_ had people tell me I seem a lot more confident than I really am)...when the truth is the complete opposite. I haven't dealt with this IRL nearly as much as online so that's the only theory I have. Oh, except for the occasional person who seems to befriend me with the intent to "fix" me, but those people seem to fall in line with these people as well, quite often.

Perhaps it's my perceived "sociability" that they find so interesting, rather than common ground? Which is the opposite from the way I tend to befriend people--for me it's common ground first, then sociability. Either way, when I'm not sociable, they all lose interest, and they even express irritation like I led them on or misled them somehow. :|

Cripes, I just went through this a few weeks ago here on SAS, and I even warned that person about all the above, but they insisted it wouldn't be the case...I tried to trust them, but apparently taking more than two weeks to fully open up to someone is far too long to wait...and what do you know, POOF, *the same thing happened*, again. :x After complaining about how I wouldn't reply to them, they never did reply to my last post to them (which explained why I hadn't replied yet).

So yes...even if I don't get the warning alarm bells that somebody has an ulterior (sexual?) motive in showing interest in me, I get a different kind of warning, *the warning of past experience that I'm just going to disappoint yet ANOTHER person with my boringness/avoidance*, so what's the point of even reciprocating. I never seem to match the image people get of me in their minds. :|

If only I could pique the interest of people who DO have things in common with me...

Jeez cripes that was long...I'm not helping my case any. ;_;



Marko3 said:


> I know fear of abandonment is tough to get over... I know about it and I read about it a lot...
> 
> So one theoretical question... what would you do then if you met a person you would find really awesome, and you would like to talk to but you knew that person only had like 3 months to live because of serious illness...
> 
> Would you turn around and go away?


I hate saying it, but if I knew this from the start, I probably would just not befriend that person in the first place.  I'd be nice to them and all, I wouldn't shun them or anything, but I'd keep a distance between us and not dare to get close.

I've actually experienced this online once or twice, and it stung just as much as real "abandonment"...I know it's very self-centered of me, but I just don't handle it well. I've been left behind by just about *everyone* I ever tried to get close to, so I don't want to dare put myself through that again if I can help it.



Marko3 said:


> talking and reaching out to people and not wanting anything from them in the first place but talk, that saved me...


Ironically, even though lack of connection/communication with others is what crushes my spirits nowadays, it's also the fact that I've *tried* so many times to reach out to others, and have failed, that has led to me being so anxious and feeling so crushed...I feel like if I hadn't tried so hard for so many years to reach out to others, perhaps I wouldn't be so avoidant today. :sigh If you don't try, then your hopes don't get dashed.

And I hate admitting this too since it's so selfish, but many times when communicating with others, I do want more from it than that, because I just lack a *connection* to other people, I want it so much. I don't want a passing conversation with someone I'll never meet again; such a thing is nice, but it doesn't resolve my deeper longings.

If there's no potential for a deeper connection, I often don't see the point in socializing. :/ I can be friendly and return people's attention on a superficial level, but it's not very fulfilling, and aside from that I have to keep a distance so I don't get hurt.


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm happy to report I just get my first creepy dude PM. Yes, I'm finally part of something!!111


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

arnie said:


> *^^^ tl;dr*


Did typing that make you feel better about yourself?

It's always _so lovely_ for one to pour their heart out and get such a comment in response. So, I do hope you feel better about yourself, because I sure don't.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

arnie said:


> *^^^ tl;dr*


If it's too long, don't read it man. Not that hard. Wtf?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Ahh poop, just don't hit me too hard. I'm quite sensitive


More like a sensitive LB. You know I'm just kidding. If I wasn't, I seriously wouldn't have said that.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Please define how hitting on someone works.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

tehuti88 said:


> Ironically, even though lack of connection/communication with others is what crushes my spirits nowadays, it's also the fact that I've *tried* so many times to reach out to others, and have failed, that has led to me being so anxious and feeling so crushed...I feel like if I hadn't tried so hard for so many years to reach out to others, perhaps I wouldn't be so avoidant today. :sigh If you don't try, then your hopes don't get dashed.
> 
> And I hate admitting this too since it's so selfish, but many times when communicating with others, I do want more from it than that, because I just lack a *connection* to other people, I want it so much. I don't want a passing conversation with someone I'll never meet again; such a thing is nice, but it doesn't resolve my deeper longings.
> 
> If there's no potential for a deeper connection, I often don't see the point in socializing. :/ I can be friendly and return people's attention on a superficial level, but it's not very fulfilling, and aside from that I have to keep a distance so I don't get hurt.


This is exactly how I feel about online connections as well. Some people can do the whole living online thing cause they were born in an age of fast internet and social media, but when I was growing up I didn't have but dial-up and I wasn't even aware of messenger programs. As I understand it, younger people can skype and form relationships with people from the other side of the world and they can even fulfil their sexual needs with cybersex (kinda like Demolition Man but obviously a lot more personal!)

As for the number of times you've tried, I've only got to say that they're not enough. You (and I and a lot of people on here) seem to have been stuck with the same yearning for relationships that other people out there enjoy. But there's a big difference between us and them! They try other people constantly. The average person meets at least a hundred new people a year, I would guess. That's in addition to the hundreds they already know from their school days. So they have a LOT of interactions until they find that one special guy or girl who is compatible with them.

How can we compete with such a thing. Is it even possible to find that thing online if we only message about 1 person per year (like I do for instance)? I think not. If someone entertains thoughts of getting a real life relationship, a deep connection like you say, they have to do so out in the real world or emulate the hundreds of contacts in the virtual one. I don't see any other way.

Pardon me for the rambling. It's not directed specifically to you, just putting my thoughts on virtual paper.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> There are people who HAVEN'T been sent creepy messages on sas? :um


I only got one creepy message from what I percieved was a man that was pretending to be a young girl only time I ever reported anything, on getting hit on I have a hard time defining what hitting on exactly is I have got a few nice messages in the past but I percieved it as just that , someone being nice or friendly, needless to say the communication didn't last so mayby I did interpret it wrong, interpreting social queues is not my strongest point


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

It does depend on the definition and what the other person might see as hitting on. People have complimented me, and I have complimented others, and it hasn't necessarily been "hitting on". Though I've never got anything obvious like "Hey, you have a nice face, wanna find out how nice it'd look between my thighs? "


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes, by girls and the odd gay guy.

Though the OP's question depends on *how loosely you define "hit on."* If complimenting someone of the opposite gender, or writting a post with a vague hint of flirtiness counts, I must have hit on half of SAS by now! :lol


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> *YES!* I can't help but suspect this is what's to blame for most of my failed online interactions, even more than any "romantic" intentions (and it holds even for romantic intentions as well--I might seem like a cool girl, then they find out the truth that I'm not that cool or attractive at all -_- ). I've experienced this SO MANY times I've grown terribly cynical whenever people show interest in me.
> 
> I can't count how often people have contacted me out of the blue (not just here on SAS, but anywhere online) and started out with something along the lines of, *"I'm not into the same things you are, but you seem like such an interesting person..."* And I always groan inside, now. :roll


You are a very interesting, nuanced, and wonderful person.



> Not only because I just have nothing to say to people who have nothing in common with me (nothing personal, I just can't "click" with such people), but because I'm thinking, WHAT about me do you possibly think is so interesting?? Why do you want to befriend me?? If we have nothing in common? I guess my brain works differently from many people's, because if there aren't things in common, then I fail to see where interest or friendship can come from. I find lots of people interesting but if we have nothing really in common, I have no desire to befriend them. :| (For the record I've gotten a lot of criticism about that, but I can't help it...like I said, that's just the way my stupid brain works.)


Seems like a rational way of thinking, but really friendship, for most, is a way of sharing enjoyable experiences. It's a connection between two people and I'm sorry if you struggle with that.

I may be wrong of me to call it Aspergian, but that's the vibe I'm getting. Are people more like objects to you than people?



> But anyway, every time I'd give those people a chance--because most of them seem sincere and probably are--it'd fail miserably. I wouldn't be a sociable chatterbox because I had nothing in common with them, thus nothing to chatter about. I hate to bore people. We'd start to grow distant, they might make a few comments expressing displeasure/disappointment in how I'm not opening up to them, then _poof_, they're gone.


Maybe they're shallow, maybe you're just not very good at this conversation thing. That's okay too. You can be friends with someone and not talk much. Introverts are definitely that way.



> And even though I always end up bitter and angry and hurt yet again, on some level I'm also relieved not to have to deal with them anymore, because there was no common ground. It was nothing but a tedious chore feeling like I had to meet their expectations, and knowing I couldn't.


I've had trouble understanding some people's willingness to please. I'm just not wired that way, so I really can't offer any real advice since to me it's just, "Who cares what they think?"



> I have this suspicion that people get the weird idea that I'm a LOT more interesting than I really am, and when they find out it's not true, they get angry and then disappear. I don't know why it is. :| Perhaps it's because my posting style is so outspoken? I'm not nearly the same when communicating one on one. Perhaps people, reading my posts or online journal entries or whatever, get this impression of a confident person who'll chat them up like crazy (and I _have_ had people tell me I seem a lot more confident than I really am)...when the truth is the complete opposite. I haven't dealt with this IRL nearly as much as online so that's the only theory I have. Oh, except for the occasional person who seems to befriend me with the intent to "fix" me, but those people seem to fall in line with these people as well, quite often.


You're imaginative and unique which makes you interesting. But maybe with an undeveloped external mode you have difficulty engaging in an interesting or charismatic way.



> Perhaps it's my perceived "sociability" that they find so interesting, rather than common ground? Which is the opposite from the way I tend to befriend people--for me it's common ground first, then sociability. Either way, when I'm not sociable, they all lose interest, and they even express irritation like I led them on or misled them somehow. :|


They don't sound like very good people if they told you that. You're not beholden to their erroneous expectations.



> Cripes, I just went through this a few weeks ago here on SAS, and I even warned that person about all the above, but they insisted it wouldn't be the case...I tried to trust them, but apparently taking more than two weeks to fully open up to someone is far too long to wait...and what do you know, POOF, *the same thing happened*, again. :x After complaining about how I wouldn't reply to them, they never did reply to my last post to them (which explained why I hadn't replied yet).


That's not your fault.



> So yes...even if I don't get the warning alarm bells that somebody has an ulterior (sexual?) motive in showing interest in me, I get a different kind of warning, *the warning of past experience that I'm just going to disappoint yet ANOTHER person with my boringness/avoidance*, so what's the point of even reciprocating. I never seem to match the image people get of me in their minds. :|


How you present yourself in posts, which I presume is where they're getting this image, IS you. It's perhaps a more public, audacious you, but it's still you. Or that's the feeling I get and I don't care to think otherwise.

Hell, maybe it's not you at all, maybe it's them failing to provide adequate intellectual stimulation for you.

We don't have a lot in common and I don't feel like I could honestly extend meaningful conversation for too long (not like I can with some members) and I'm also not going to lie and say I really want to get to know you. For that matter I don't really want to get to know anyone, even while I may enjoy conversation with them. I'm me, you're you, and that's really all there is to it for me.

---

As for everyone else, I'd be wary of hurting Tehuti. I'm very fond of her and regardless of how she may think or feel I am her friend. Also a highly confident and confrontational person. And unlike her, I feel zero desire to please or pander to anyone's feelings. Especially not to unsympathetic, maligned people who harm my friends.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Yes, kind of. I haven't had anyone declaring their love for me or anything, though. The guys who've made e-moves on me tend to be the types who do the same to like every female on SAS.


When I was twelve, this boy at school went around asking out every single girl in our class in turn. When one said no, he went on and asked the next girl right in front of her, and then the next girl, and so on. That's what SAS feels like.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> Though I've never got anything obvious like "Hey, you have a nice face, wanna find out how nice it'd look between my thighs? "


Is that Shakespear? Made my heart skip a beat... So much emotion...He picked the right words with the precision of a surgeon. One could easily fall desperately in love.



lisbeth said:


> When I was twelve, this boy at school went around asking out every single girl in our class in turn. When one said no, he went on and asked the next girl right in front of her, and then the next girl, and so on. That's what SAS feels like.


You must have had quite a number of unpleasant experiences in here to draw such a conclusion. I've noticed you've said it a few times.

Although the 2 threads(hitting on and being hit on) have few votes to be statistically relevant, at this point it appears that a small number of members are hitting on many people. Which also means most people are harmless.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

nope. on reddit though...


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> ;(


You're actually the most chill member I've ever met on SAS and that is true.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> When I was twelve, this boy at school went around asking out every single girl in our class in turn. When one said no, he went on and asked the next girl right in front of her, and then the next girl, and so on. That's what SAS feels like.


Smart kid, he already understood it's all a numbers game. Add in a little touch of finesse, and he's probably a heart-breaker by now.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

East said:


> sorry i have a tendency to block out negative memories












:lol


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I doubt it! :eyes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I hope not. That would be awful and I would break out in a horrible rash.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Aww thanks @Farideh, I actually get that a lot


Well that's because it's true. I remember a while back, I would read someof your posts and I thought you were charming and funny.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Farideh said:


> Well that's because it's true. I remember a while back, I would read someof your posts and I thought you were charming and funny.


Funny sure, I don't know about charming though lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've had some pretty open PMs. I don't respond to them because, well, I have social anxiety.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I can't even tell how a girl would hit on a guy in real life, so I doubt I'd be able to tell on a message board.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I never get random flirty PM's *sobs in the corner*


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't think I've ever been hit on on the internet. On forums I've gotten some weirdly sexual messages, but I don't think anyone's ever made a sincere attempt to seduce me.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

masterridley said:


> As for the number of times you've tried, I've only got to say that they're not enough. You (and I and a lot of people on here) seem to have been stuck with the same yearning for relationships that other people out there enjoy. But there's a big difference between us and them! They try other people constantly. The average person meets at least a hundred new people a year, I would guess. That's in addition to the hundreds they already know from their school days. So they have a LOT of interactions until they find that one special guy or girl who is compatible with them.
> 
> How can we compete with such a thing. Is it even possible to find that thing online if we only message about 1 person per year (like I do for instance)? I think not. If someone entertains thoughts of getting a real life relationship, a deep connection like you say, they have to do so out in the real world or emulate the hundreds of contacts in the virtual one. I don't see any other way.
> 
> Pardon me for the rambling. It's not directed specifically to you, just putting my thoughts on virtual paper.


This is where my annoying preference for befriending only people with a lot in common becomes a severe hindrance. There are only a handful of people I'm invested enough in trying to befriend, therefore only a handful of people to choose from. And in reality, even fewer than a handful, since even most of those people aren't interested in return. :/

I genuinely do wish I were the type who could just reach out to anyone as long as they're friendly...that's the part that should matter most, after all. I'm pretty sure I've missed out on a lot of potential decent friendships because those people just didn't have enough in common for me to put any effort into it. And by now, I've become so avoidant that even when somebody DOES have a lot in common, chances are I'll blow it! I did that just recently, in fact... :sigh



Sacrieur said:


> Seems like a rational way of thinking, but really friendship, for most, is a way of sharing enjoyable experiences. It's a connection between two people and I'm sorry if you struggle with that.
> 
> I may be wrong of me to call it Aspergian, but that's the vibe I'm getting. Are people more like objects to you than people?


I don't _feel_ like I think of people as more like objects than people--for example, I can empathize with somebody I've never even met or interacted with--BUT, I don't seem to think of them in terms of being full people, either, at least as far as my relations with them go. Not sure how to explain it. :| Somebody in another thread mentioned that it seems I'm *more interested in other people's interests than in them as people*. That stung, but it feels true. Otherwise I should be able to befriend anyone who's friendly to me, and not just those with compatible interests. *It's like I'm befriending a set of interests, not a person.*

So...I feel like I see people as people, but most of them are people I don't have any initiative to invest any time/effort into getting to know because they're not enough like me. It's like they're behind glass...nice to look at, okay to wave at, but always at a distance, and I have no desire to bridge that.

Meanwhile if there's a person who has a lot in common with me, I have all sorts of motivation to befriend them, but it only seems to be because of those interests. I've been frustrated in the past because even people with my interests in common would prefer to talk about more "regular" everyday things, and not spend ALL their time chattering about those interests. Whereas I'm the opposite. (I can tolerate smalltalk and socializing sometimes, but it's only _satisfying_ if most of the time is spent over shared interests. Otherwise it just feels like pleasantries.)

So...I don't know, focusing on people in terms of their interests rather than on them as people, is that just another way of viewing people as objects? :|

It's annoying and I hate being this way since it seems so narrowminded, but I've been like this my entire life, when I think back on it. I've had very, very few *truly* close friends (only one, in fact), and it was always related to interests. Most of my "friendships" have in fact been acquaintanceships; I never felt truly myself with those people. :/



Sacrieur said:


> You're imaginative and unique which makes you interesting. But maybe with an undeveloped external mode you have difficulty engaging in an interesting or charismatic way.


Even with all the time I spend saying I'm boring, I don't really believe it _myself_, I feel like I actually have all kinds of interesting stuff to share :blush ...just that it's not considered interesting to most other people, and/or I'm not good enough at making it seem interesting enough. I've been rejected/criticized enough times that I've lost the ability to really open up even when other people want me to. Not being able to open up can make one seem quite boring.

Lots of people here say they have nothing to talk about, well, I have LOTS to talk about, I've just gotten too scared to. :afr



Sacrieur said:


> Hell, maybe it's not you at all, maybe it's them failing to provide adequate intellectual stimulation for you.


Another thing I hate admitting since it makes me feel narrowminded, but this is a large part of the problem I tried to describe above...it isn't that I find myself boring, but that I tend to find others boring (and so I assume they'll find ME boring). Which I hate feeling like, since I *know* other people _aren't_ boring. I just don't connect with them, so they don't spark my interest. Ugh, I hate being like this. :x

(Thank you for the comments and questions, BTW, I appreciate trying to figure out why I behave the way I do but am always too chicken to just outright ask anyone.)



sad vlad said:


> Although the 2 threads(hitting on and being hit on) have few votes to be statistically relevant, at this point it appears that a small number of members are hitting on many people. *Which also means most people are harmless.*


I agree with this...it's difficult to keep in mind a lot of the time though. Bad experiences stick out so much more. :/


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

It's 50/50 , this looks perfect <3


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

AussiePea said:


> I never get random flirty PM's *sobs in the corner*


It's okay Reecey boy. I also still haven't lost my random flirty PM card. :rub


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Kind Of said:


> I might have done it on accident while just making noise at people, but I haven't specifically tried to do so.
> 
> *I haven't been on the receiving end, either, since I'm not exactly the softest personality around and don't upload photos to forums like this.*


If you feel left out I can fill in if you really want - I'll write you a sleazy pm and I'll leave long pauses in between sentences, which you can imagine is me breathing heavily :b


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> I never get random flirty PM's *sobs in the corner*


Eh, me neither. But I would find it a little weird if I did, to be honest. I mean I would be flattered but still a little weirded out. Most people here are random strangers, after all.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Paper Samurai said:


> If you feel left out I can fill in if you really want - I'll write you a sleazy pm and I'll leave long pauses in between sentences, which you can imagine is me breathing heavily :b












Is this because I argued with you about Python? It wasn't your python I was referring to as not ideal for beginners.

These threads all look a little sappy, though. Maybe that was the plan all along: the perfect opportunity to hit on people under the guise of it just being the subject of the thread.


----------



## Arielle93 (Jul 1, 2014)

If you count messages like "Shut up, you suck" as getting hit on, then yes, all the time.

(Don't wanna brag doe)


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

no, i do the hitting..........on


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Never, not even in the joking homoerotic manner i've seen before


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

It happens. I'm not a fan of online dating and I don't want to lead them on so I just ignore it most of the time unless they just want to compliment me.


----------



## Amumu (Apr 2, 2015)

ilovejehovah777 said:


> Yes I have by quite a few people


Cuz you're female. Dammit. I want to be hit on too...


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've been hit on multiple times and I've also hit on others multiple times.


----------



## EchoIX (Jul 5, 2015)

No.
Given my appearance and maybe even my attitude, it's no surprise.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

No, because I NEVER flirt with girls on here.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> No, because I NEVER flirt with girls on here.


LOL!!!!

I'm pretty sure I've been hitting on you for months.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> No, because I NEVER flirt with girls on here.





SamanthaStrange said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've been hitting on you for months.


Me too... :frown2:


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've been hitting on you for months.


:laugh:

Flirting is just fun and everyone knows it. I sometimes even hit on straight guys here on the forum even though I'm straight.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> Me too... :frown2:


Yeah well you're kind of too busy flirting with someone else on here so I just don't even bother.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I've been hit on while flying with


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I've been hit on while flying with


My flirting with you (ok, at you) alone has given you probably somewhere around 30,000 frequent flyer miles with SAS Airlines. You're welcome.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> My flirting with you (ok, at you) alone has given you probably somewhere around 30,000 frequent flyer miles with SAS Airlines. You're welcome.


You're the worst. I was flying with SAS airlines once every 2 weeks between age 6 and 13. Maybe that's how I developed social anxiety.

(actually... make that twice since I had to fly back home too)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

probably offline said:


> I've been hit on while flying with





crimeclub said:


> My flirting with you (ok, at you) alone has given you probably somewhere around 30,000 frequent flyer miles with SAS Airlines. You're welcome.





probably offline said:


> You're the worst. I was flying with SAS airlines once every 2 weeks between age 6 and 13. Maybe that's how I developed social anxiety.
> 
> (actually... make that twice since I had to fly back home too)


high flyers! :rofl

Mile-High Club, huh?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> high flyers! :rofl
> 
> Mile-High Club, huh?


Let me object to that notion for Prob Off before she decides to do so in the way of saying something inadvertently hurtful to me lol.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

moloko said:


> The question that matters.


No, should I be glad?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> Let me object to that notion for Prob Off before she decides to do so in the way of saying something inadvertently hurtful to me lol.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

probably offline said:


> I've been hit on while flying with


I'm trying to imagine how the pilots would react when something goes monumentally wrong. Perhaps just panic before the airplane spirals out of control and crashes?

(I'm truly sorry if this is a reputable Scandinavian airline, which going by your previous comment I'm sure it is.)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

crimeclub said:


> Let me object to that notion for Prob Off before she decides to do so in the way of saying something inadvertently hurtful to me lol.





probably offline said:


>


That's an awful outfit. He looks like a walking runway.

I was just kidding. :no


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

Nope cuz no one talks to me on SAS xD


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah. That's why I have my picture to make sure people see how ugly I am.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

hesitation marks said:


> I'm trying to imagine how the pilots would react when something goes monumentally wrong. Perhaps just panic before the airplane spirals out of control and crashes?


Well... they would not be talking to each other... or ATC. They would all die. In silence.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Some comments here and there. I don't think I was ever being 'hit on'.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nope


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> That's an awful outfit. He looks like a walking runway.
> 
> I was just kidding. :no


he's dressed as the Doppler Effect

that show is mostly trash imo but that was a good bit


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Never gonna happen.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

No...I'm a dude...of course, not.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I had a woman pm me saying I would look hot dancing around her room in a cat suit.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Nope, don't think I have


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

KyleInSTL said:


> No...I'm a dude...of course, not.


See my previous reply to @crimeclub and pretend like I said it to you.


----------



## Retrograde Movement (May 31, 2015)

Wow 50/50? But yeah, I get hit on so much, it's a real problem.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> See my previous reply to @crimeclub and pretend like I said it to you.


Lol...ok...either @crimeclub and I can simultaneously cry that we're not special....or we can smack our heads for not picking up on it.

Last choice is feeling flattered, but with SA, who knows.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


> Never, not even in the joking homoerotic manner i've seen before


Are you from Tennessee? Because you're the only "Ten I see". :blush

(Deepest apologies that your first flirt on here was sent in the form of that pick-up line)


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Nope.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

crimeclub said:


> Are you from Tennessee? Because you're the only "Ten I see". :blush
> 
> (Deepest apologies that your first flirt on here was sent in the form of that pick-up line)


Oh my! I think my panties just dropped to the floor.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I haven't.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm not sure tbh I'm bad at recognising the signs if I was an Indian tracker my skills in that area would be much better ..


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe a couple times.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Yes but my Peen is sacred like excalibur. Are you my Arthur? Say you are.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

SAS's tentacles have touched me in so many places that i couldnt even show you on the doll


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

No someone quick hit on me


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

alienjunkie said:


> No someone quick hit on me


*Age: 17*


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

alienjunkie said:


> No someone quick hit on me


Girl, do you work at subway? Because you just.. Nevermind, ya'll have heard this one before. :nerd:

Nope, I have not. Soon, I'm hoping. Can't wait to meet my future wife.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> *Age: 17*


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

alienjunkie said:


>


Nice try chris hanson


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No . Or did I ? I actually don't know, not good for this stuff unless it is really really clear.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've been hitting on you for months.





SamanthaStrange said:


> See my previous reply to @crimeclub and pretend like I said it to you.


Ok ... I certainly don't like what I am reading ....


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

More than likely not.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh yes, all the time.

I'm gonna put a hit out on you. I'm gonna hit you so hard.....


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i wanna hit on somebody!! so who wants to get on my hit list?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It's how I met my lady, so of course. I used to hit on the girls on here a lot. Even trading nudes and planning to hookup. That was back in the days before this site gotten taken over by angry lesbians though.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

bad baby said:


> i wanna hit on somebody!! so who wants to get on my hit list?


Hmmm.:..

Cautiously tip toes into your dungeon...eek! Ffs.


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> It's how I met my lady, so of course. I used to hit on the girls on here a lot. Even trading nudes and planning to hookup. That was back in the days before this site gotten taken over by angry lesbians though.


You should just stop coming here, you know. So neither side is upset about anything, no? :serious:


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Omoidekozo said:


> You should just stop coming here, you know. So neither side is upset about anything, no? :serious:


What? This was all ages ago and irrelevant now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

sajs said:


> Ok ... I certainly don't like what I am reading ....


That's a shame. {said in Seinfeld voice}

You might be taking your _jealous boyfriend_ fantasy a little too far!


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> That's a shame. {said in Seinfeld voice}
> 
> You might be taking your _jealous boyfriend_ fantasy a little too far!


Hello Samantha (said in Newman voice to Jerry)

Fantasy? why fantasy ?


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

bad baby said:


> i wanna hit on somebody!! so who wants to get on my hit list?


There is a catch 22 to this, isn't it ?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, thankfully. If anyone does hit on me on SAS or anywhere online they are wasting their time.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

8888 said:


> No, thankfully. If anyone does hit on me on SAS or anywhere online they are wasting their time.


Well that's just no fun at all.

cutie.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

TenYears said:


> Hmmm.:..
> 
> Cautiously tip toes into your dungeon...eek! Ffs.





sajs said:


> There is a catch 22 to this, isn't it ?


well hel-lo there my darlings


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

bad baby said:


> well hel-lo there my darlings


*runs out screaming bloody murder*

*runs back in because, well, I kinda likes it  *


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is this thread flirtist? :lol


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Is this thread flirtist? :lol


No it's Thirstyist, and I'm personally offended.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

TenYears said:


> *runs out screaming bloody murder*
> 
> *runs back in because, well, I kinda likes it  *


yeahh that's it you know you secretly want more


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

bad baby said:


> yeahh that's it you know you secretly want more


 Hehe.

Wait a g*d*** minute.

I...no.

Wait...wut?

No, no, no, I must be high or something. NO!

I don't go that way.

No.

I'm running away now. I may not be back. I'm gonna change my name and move to a different state, maybe a different country. It was nice while it lasted. I think. Or. Not.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Ya know you're real funny. Really funny. I mean funny.

Ffs.

Play on my emotions. Go ahead. Play with my heart. And then break it.

Rip it out of my chest, throw it on the concrete, and stomp on it with your high heels. Or your Js. Not even sure which now.

Ffs man.


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

no lol whenever i am posting something it is usually a long vent and i probably sound crazy. lol no one wants to mess with that


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

TenYears said:


> Hehe.
> 
> Wait a g*d*** minute.
> 
> ...


wat nooooo don't be like dis don't go... come back...

..CALL ME.












TenYears said:


> Ya know you're real funny. Really funny. I mean funny.
> 
> Ffs.
> 
> ...


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

You don't treat me right. Not the way I need to be treated. I deserve better than you. You need to wine and dine me, ffs.

Show some appreciation. Show some love. Treat me like I deserve to be treated.

You're g***amn right I'm beautiful. Say it out loud.

I'll think about it.

You need to show respect. You better recognize.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

*sigh*

I think I scared him away.

I'm sorry, boo.

Please, please come back.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not that I am aware of. I am probably the ugly stepsister of SAS


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

farfegnugen said:


> not that I am aware of. I am probably the ugly stepsister of SAS


i'm pretty sure SAS is a homeless orphan.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes. Some were welcomed and some were not.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

uffi said:


> I can never tell if someone is flirting or just being nice.


I don't know how to flirt, but I really want to flirt with you. Your pictures made my heart race. You are exactly my type, so tiny, so small looking. But we're on opposite coasts, and we'll never meet.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Uhhm.... I got a few weird PMs..does that count? &#55357;&#56850;&#55357;&#56842; 


and if they're cute ofc ill say hi &#55357;&#56842; lol


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah I get a few strange PMs. I mean, aside from Bad Baby. Ffs. Yeah

Not sure if those even count.

Ffs. JK. Love u sweetie 

I have gotten a couple of PMs from a few members that...scared me a bit. Yeah.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

TenYears said:


> Yeah I get a few strange PMs. I mean, aside from Bad Baby. Ffs. Yeah
> 
> Not sure if those even count.
> 
> ...


Are people on SAS that forward??? I wouldn't think so. How do you mean, like straight up vulgar??? From women??? Wait are you joking?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

TenYears said:


> Yeah I get a few strange PMs. I mean, aside from Bad Baby. Ffs. Yeah
> 
> Not sure if those even count.
> 
> ...


I said I was sorry. Why do you have to call me out in public? :b


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

seeking777 said:


> Are people on SAS that forward??? I wouldn't think so. How do you mean, like straight up vulgar??? From women??? Wait are you joking?


He doesn't like my dirty pics I keep sending him. :cry


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> He doesn't like my dirty pics I keep sending him. :cry


:lol

You've got a great sense of humor man. I love it.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I said I was sorry. Why do you have to call me out in public? :b


Well what we have is special, it's not for everyone else to understand. So, yeah, my bad.

But yeah, you stalked me. I mean, I liked it. In that being-stalked kind of way. Eek. But yeah, sort of. Now I'm confused. Idk.

But I think I like it!

Don't stop!


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

ThatQuietGirl02 said:


> no lol whenever i am posting something it is usually a long vent and i probably sound crazy. lol no one wants to mess with that


This is about to change.

How you doin' ? :wink2:


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

TenYears said:


> Yeah I get a few strange PMs. I mean, aside from Bad Baby. Ffs. Yeah
> 
> Not sure if those even count.
> 
> ...


ffs. you were gettin too attached. i had to cool it down a bit y'know what i'm sayin? hit it and quit it. i'm a player not a stayer


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Whoa! Ladies, _please_... Single file line! There's more than enough Joked35 to go around! My inbox can't handle this!!!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

bad baby said:


> ffs. you were gettin too attached. i had to cool it down a bit y'know what i'm sayin? hit it and quit it. i'm a player not a stayer


 Yeaaahhh...

I mean, I already moved on baby. If you want more, come back for more, you know where to find me...if I have the time, if I'm not busy....with other females. I mean. You understand.

I got a schedule to maintain. I got women to seeee. So. Yeah. Work me in somewhere in your schedule.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

TenYears said:


>


i thought i specifically forbade you to take pictures in my house!!!


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

sajs said:


> This is about to change.
> 
> How you doin' ? :wink2:


SDKFDJGRJOHGFJGHDFJKGHDJKHDJDGHJDHGJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

bad baby said:


> i thought i specifically forbade you to take pictures in my house!!!


Well, sweetie, I'm sorry.

I thought those pics were from the cheap bar we were at last night.

Eeeek!

Sorry.

Was I at your house? Really?

Did...we....

nevermind.

ffs.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

^you thought my house was a cheap bar? hmm. not sure if i should feel flattered or insulted. maybe a bit of both.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

bad baby said:


> ^you thought my house was a cheap bar? hmm. not sure if i should feel flattered or insulted. maybe a bit of both.


No, no sweetie, it was...

a blur. It was all a blur.

But I bet if it was in your place it would be absolutely heaven.

I'm serious.

I would only be so lucky, or so blessed.

I'm sure that you're an awesome young lady. And any young man would find himself blessed to have you in his life. I'm serious.

I kid around a lot, I make jokes, but I'm sure you are an awesome young woman.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Your posts make me cringe.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

joked35 said:


> Your posts make me cringe.


 I have no idea who the hell you're talking to.

I can only imagine that it's probably any of the 10,000 SASers that have been on this site.

Good luck in getting your message out.

I think you need to look at the hate that you're venting. I think you need to reel it in a bit.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

ThatQuietGirl02 said:


> SDKFDJGRJOHGFJGHDFJKGHDJKHDJDGHJDHGJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good.


Alright, I am glad.

What's that first part about though ? It is some kind of code ?

How old are you ?


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

bad baby said:


> ^you thought my house was a cheap bar? hmm. not sure if i should feel flattered or insulted. maybe a bit of both.


flattered for bar, insulted for cheap.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

TenYears said:


> No, no sweetie, it was...
> 
> a blur. It was all a blur.
> 
> ...


 thank yew



sajs said:


> flattered for bar, insulted for cheap.


:lol best response ever


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

Stalked, more like it. I've forgiven and got over it. 

I was a little flattered I suppose.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

sociallydiseased said:


> Stalked, more like it. I've forgiven and got over it.
> 
> I was a little flattered I suppose.


^


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I get 10-15 marriage proposals a day


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

No.


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

A few times


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

I think once?


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Of course not.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I put yes but I'm not sure what counts as flirting... I don't think it was ever anything significant though.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

absolute pervert called @*gunner21* started sending me d*** pics back in 2012 and hasn't stopped since

just a psa for anyone out there if you're into it I now have a slideshow of his that looks like the life cycle of anteater

sometimes I wake up sweating and shouting from ptsd vietnam like flashbacks of his dong

hes a real sicko.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elad said:


> absolute pervert called @*gunner21* started sending me WEE-WEE pics back in 2012 and hasn't stopped since
> 
> just a psa for anyone out there if you're into it I now have a slideshow of his that looks like the life cycle of anteater
> 
> ...


:haha :haha :haha - that's too much!

:lol Elad - you are one of the SASsy models. So good-looking, it's sickening. Totally sickening as in I feel the need to limit my diet to a lettuce leaf and a glass of water a day to compete. I already have to get my half-Hungarian tush moving to lose the Paxil fat, but it's never enough. :lol

That's real PTSD.

MyChi, ProbablyOffline are a couple of others I can think of.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Have I been picked up on SAS?

Actually, I think so, but I was so clueless in the SA haze that I missed it completely!

Somebody wanted some of my millenniummanliness.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Somebody wanted some of my millenniummanliness.


lol that almost makes up for all the terrible things you've ever said


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> :haha :haha :haha - that's too much!
> 
> :lol Elad - you are one of the SASsy models. So good-looking, it's sickening. Totally sickening as in I feel the need to limit my diet to a lettuce leaf and a glass of water a day to compete. I already have to get my half-Hungarian tush moving to lose the Paxil fat, but it's never enough. :lol


its all illusion

angle a camera here, get some nice lighting there and bam you look human.

reality is far harsher and you shouldn't take anything out of the picture thread. the validation seeking vanity masked as insecurity is a little sickening tbh. I'm a ****ing mess and I look it regardless of what some selective shots might seem. you look like prince william, which is a good thing.

keep hustling cuz


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> I get 10-15 marriage proposals a day


i'll stop when u say yes


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

bad baby said:


> i'll stop when u say yes


i'll say yes when you agree to an open marriage


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> i'll say yes when you agree to an open marriage


i thought i was ur 1 & only


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

bad baby said:


> i thought i was ur 1 & only


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes. once. .... I am not saying much LOL.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Elad said:


> absolute pervert called @*gunner21* started sending me d*** pics back in 2012 and hasn't stopped since
> 
> just a psa for anyone out there if you're into it I now have a slideshow of his that looks like the life cycle of anteater
> 
> ...


<3 u too boo.


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

In person no. But then again I haven't really known anyone with SA.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh hell no. :no Women find me about as desirable as the ebola virus.


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

I get sent d picks all the time. Save them all in a folder, give them each a name and use them on rotation. Keep em coming.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

uffi said:


> I can never tell if someone is flirting or just being nice.


Yeah I never get that either. If a girl calls me cute, does that count as hitting on me? :stu


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes by a few


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

TenYears said:


> Yes


Can you really blame me, though?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

KyleInSTL said:


> Can you really blame me, though?


Remember our date night is coming up sweetie. I've got somethin special planned. *wink wink*


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

TenYears said:


> Remember our date night is coming up sweetie. I've got somethin special planned. *wink wink*


i can't wait...I've been doing those exercises we talked about.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

KyleInSTL said:


> i can't wait...I've been doing those exercises we talked about.


You gotta wear that little black dress. You know what that does to me.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

KyleInSTL said:


> i can't wait...I've been doing those exercises we talked about.


Kegels??


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I've been told I'm cute or handsome a couple times, but that's it. I've told one person I thought they were really attractive.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes, it quickly became uncomfortable


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

karenw said:


> If you call being randomly sent top half of a blokes body when I didn't request it yeah & they supposedly have a partner.


Hey cutie. 

*Flirt: Accomplished*


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Got asked for ldr after 2 days of chat. I said I wasn't looking for a serious gf at this point because of my SA problems, but that really being friends would be great.

Never heard from again.

To me that's better than leading someone on perpetually. But whatever.

On to the next one.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Got asked for ldr after 2 days of chat. I said I wasn't looking for a serious gf at this point because of my SA problems, but that really being friends would be great.

To me that's better than leading someone on perpetually. On the other hand, it felt like woah, slow down.

Never heard from again. But whatever.

On to the next one.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Gojira said:


> Got asked for ldr after 2 days of chat. I said I wasn't looking for a serious gf at this point because of my SA problems, but that really being friends would be great.
> 
> Never heard from again.
> 
> ...





Gojira said:


> Got asked for ldr after 2 days of chat. I said I wasn't looking for a serious gf at this point because of my SA problems, but that really being friends would be great.
> 
> To me that's better than leading someone on perpetually. On the other hand, it felt like woah, slow down.
> 
> ...


You have committed the mortal sin of double posting, you are hereby banned from spaced and time indefinitely.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> You have committed the mortal sin of double posting, you are hereby banned from spaced and time indefinitely.





RadnessaurousRex said:


> You have committed the mortal sin of double posting, you are hereby banned from spaced and time indefinitely.


Si.

I blame it on my effed up internet connection today, and a bad nights sleep lol.

Si.

I blame it on my effed up internet connection today, and a bad nights sleep lol.

Now that's intentionally haha

Now that's intentionally haha


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Gojira said:


> Si.
> 
> I blame it on my effed up internet connection today, and a bad nights sleep lol.
> 
> ...


Heathen.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Maybe.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Only after I posted my photo


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bump


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

yup, however it was never gauche


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't remember voting in this poll. I was going to vote the opposite. Hmmm....


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes, a long time ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah it's happened a bunch of times since this thread (which is a few years old,) I've also hit on posters, if you can call some of the awkward **** I've said to certain people that. I have the social skills of a 12 year old.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Yup and I've hit on someone too lol. Just for fun, nothing serious.


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes a few times a long time ago when I talk to more people on here. But it is irrelevant since they don't even know what I look like in person. So the point of hitting on someone becomes pointless. I never understood the logic of this.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> Yes a few times a long time ago when I talk to more people on here. But it is irrelevant since they don't even know what I look like in person. So the point of hitting on someone becomes pointless. I never understood the logic of this.


You just have a great personality

winky face


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Some guy was very explicit in a chat with me... He's only sent like two messages, and I replied because I'm nice, and then hit me with the sex stuff.... I blocked him. I bet he had no clue he was talking to a 50 year old woman.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

It says I've replied to this but I can't recall what I said and I'm too lazy to look.

If I've been hit on it's only been jokingly. That seems to be the only kind of "romantic" attention I get. :stu

ETA, in fact I just recalled one time somebody was pretending to flirt with me and when I refused to respond to it (because I would've felt too stupid falling for that, and because I knew it was insincere--they'd described their romantic type before and I didn't match it at all), they "jokingly" called me a snob.

So...yeah. Mean joke-flirting is all I get, here or anywhere.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

:eek I can't believe such things would go on here.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes lol, a couple or three years ago. We started flirting, then PMing, then Skyping then texting and phone calls, and we've met up a few times irl. We were never bf/gf but we did mess around a few times. She's awesome, were still good friends. After over two years I don't think there's a thing that woman doesn't know about me, and vice versa. She knows things about me that my ex wife of 18 years doesn't know. She's a cutie, and she's one of the sweetest women I've ever known, seriously. She doesn't post here anymore but I wonder if she still lurks. We still text and fb sometimes.

Funny how a friendship / more than friendship like that can start with one goofy little comment, how just flirting can turn into so much more sometimes.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

the cheat said:


> Hi. Sup?


Why, hello...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not really. But then I haven't ever posted any really recent pictures of myself so I wouldn't really expect anything like that. I think the people most likely to be flirted with are people who post pics. At least they're the ones I'm most likely to notice. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

littleghost said:


> I bet he had no clue he was talking to a 50 year old woman.


Lol


----------



## TonyH (Mar 8, 2015)

Suffice to say it was my mum. How embarrassing.... for my dad.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah. All the time.


----------

